# Mustard based BBQ sauce



## FaithFirst (Nov 2, 2013)

I have developed a very tasty mustard based BBQ. It has gone over very well at work. However, it is not a thick sauce. Any ideas on thickening it up without affecting the flavor? Main ingredients are yellow, spicy brown, and honey mustards, brown sugar, water and apple cider vinegar. I do add other things, but they are all spices and in minor amounts. I've tried increasing the simmer time to a total of 1 hour. 


Any ideas or tips would be great. Maybe I'll get the chance to share with some of you!


----------



## farmrbrown (Jun 25, 2012)

Cornstarch, arrowroot, or if you can bend on no flavor changing, molasses.
Mustard sauce is always thinner anyway, so if it's good tasting, don't worry over it too much, just enjoy!


----------



## FaithFirst (Nov 2, 2013)

I was trying to make it more of a dipping sauce. Havent had a chance to try it as a smoking marinade yet


----------



## FaithFirst (Nov 2, 2013)

farmrbrown said:


> Cornstarch, arrowroot, or if you can bend on no flavor changing, molasses.
> Mustard sauce is always thinner anyway, so if it's good tasting, don't worry over it too much, just enjoy!


How much variance in sweetness is there from molasses to brown sugar? Any idea?


----------



## Slasher (Jan 30, 2012)

Finally something I know a wee bit about...

The best base recipe on the net according to numerous BBQ forums

_Roxys SC Vinegar mustard sauce

Mustard Vinegar Sauce 

1 cup apple cider vinegar 
1/2 cup Yellow mustard 
1/4 cup onion finely minced 
2 cloves garlic pureed 
1/2 teaspoon black pepper 
1 tablespoon Worcestershire sauce 
1/2 cup brown sugar 
1/4 teaspoon cayenne pepper 
1/2 teaspoon salt 
1/2 teaspoon Tabasco sauce 


Combine ingredients and simmer for 15 minutes, stirring occasionally. 

For a smoother sauce, blend on high for a few minutes._

I play with it a lil bit... kay... ALOT!!!

But play with this one and go from there...


----------



## That'll Do Pig (Jan 23, 2014)

PM me if you want a true South Carolina BBQ recipe - I won't post it on the net but BBQ sure was made for sharing!


----------



## FaithFirst (Nov 2, 2013)

That'll Do Pig said:


> PM me if you want a true South Carolina BBQ recipe - I won't post it on the net but BBQ sure was made for sharing!


I'll send you my mix to try, if you'd like. Maybe you can come up with a thickening agent? I really like the flavor profile I have achieved. I won't give up my recipe publicly either!


----------

